
What is it like to be a broke student at Stanford? - aaronyy
https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-be-a-broke-student-at-Stanford/answer/Erin-Crook?srid=nBow&amp;share=1
======
throwaway4891a
I used to work for R&DE as an FTE. Stanford campus is crazy expensive for mere
mortals: parking permits are pricey, convenience foods (Tresidder) are movie
theater prices. Treehouse and various bottom-of-med school bldgs have decent
food fare that are slightly better / more reasonably-priced.

[https://rde.stanford.edu/dining/caf%C3%A9%E2%80%99s-and-
mark...](https://rde.stanford.edu/dining/caf%C3%A9%E2%80%99s-and-market-
locations-and-hours)

[http://treehousestanford.com/](http://treehousestanford.com/)

[https://transportation.stanford.edu/parking/purchase-a-
parki...](https://transportation.stanford.edu/parking/purchase-a-parking-
permit/permit-prices-2016-17)

~~~
tedsanders
The dining halls had all-you-can-eat lunches for $6 when I attended a few
years ago. The price is up to $7.40 or so now, I believe. Not a bad deal given
the food's high quality and variety.

Still more expensive than cheap groceries, of course, but not too bad if you
can manage eating just once a day.

~~~
throwaway4891a
When I was there way-back-when, the dining account dept hooked us up with
unlimited all-you-care-to-eat (non-packaged) dining, likely because it was
cheaper in terms of productivity (a-la Google) to keep staff on-campus.

Back at uni (somewhere else), on-campus we had a block-purchased meal system
which was managed and outsourced to Sodexho Marriott (it was greasy, boring
shit).

Stanford Dining dining halls were usually better-than-average because they
had/have respectably awesome executive chefs (mostly from high-volume
commercial culinary backgrounds) usually hemmed in by over-zealous cheapskates
in management) but with more freedom to meal plan outside of generic/corporate
standards, source ingredients from managed vendors and generally more
competition (esp. when the Dining Clubs were operational but still with other
on-campus options like Treehouse and other non-RDE Tresidder; ie peanut-free
Ricker). IIRC there was prime rib and king crab sometimes, and there were
french fries which were knock-offs of McDonald's. Btw, Subway and Peet's
(Clark Center) are/were RDE-managed franchises.

------
avemuri
From a grad student perspective, pretty easy, long as you live that lifestyle.
You don't need a car. A bike gets you most places, and if you don't have one,
the campus buses are pretty good and free. On campus housing is cheap relative
to local prices and Stanford's graduate stipends are better than most other
schools. We also mostly cooked ourselves, taking turns in a group, so that's
pretty cheap too. If you have to eat out, the dining halls have some good
options at a reasonable price. All in all, I could make ends meet and I
generally had enough left over for the occasional dinner/drinks out, going
skiing, life in general. I did have to dip into savings or borrow money for
larger unexpected expenses from time to time though.

------
thatwebdude
I had a response.

After her story?

Beats me...

